# Top Bar/Half Frame/Full Frame?



## Groves (Feb 2, 2012)

Just top bars, here, but I haven't harvested yet. All my harvesting done last year were lang boxes and frames that I let grow down into warrés.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

I am using half frame now. I will be harvesting my first box of top bar in september. All of the new hive boxes are 1/2 frame due to pa's bee laws. 
I find that its not much extra work, I just slice out a few more top bars on the table saw and use the chop saw to cut them in 1/2.


----------



## Boone (Jul 21, 2011)

Warre Hives are meant to hold top bars. Be sure to add new boxes underneath the current one.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Boone said:


> Warre Hives are meant to hold top bars. Be sure to add new boxes underneath the current one.


With the crazy spring we have had(temps in the 70's and blooms in the fruit trees I have already added two bottom boxes.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Boone said:


> Warre Hives are meant to hold top bars. Be sure to add new boxes underneath the current one.


I wasn't asking what was supposed to be done in a Warre. I was asking if everybody just used top bars. I have gone onto building half frames this winter for my Warre hives.


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi there
Have been using topbars ,but am going to try out spales in a couple of hives this year and see where it leads me :scratch:


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Just top bars for me. Haven't seen a need for anything else, and it's what the Abbe seemed to prefer.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

You may want to see what it takes to make a Warre hive legal where you are. If your state inspector thinks you need full or partial frames to make your hives inspectable, top bars alone may not be enough.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

We don't have bee inspections here in Wisconsin, unless you ask for it. So I have only used top bars. though I have thought about half frames. But for now I am just going to stay with top bars. It is just easier to work with and less stressful on bees.


----------

